# Brauch hilfe bei VBA



## usebb (4. November 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe ein Prob-. mit VBA

Ich habe eine Tabelle die nur für eine Testphase frei ist,
danach kann man nur mit einen PW diese weiter benutzen.
So weit so gut !
Nun muss ich aber nach der Testphase jedes mahl das PW eingeben was nicht gut ist!

Frage : Gibt es da eine Lösung damit wenn ich das PW einmal eingegeben habe dann die Sperre aufgehoben ist ?




Private Sub Workbook_Open()
Application.DisplayAlerts = False
Heute = Now
Verfalldatum = #11/3/2008# 'Hier Verfalldatum im Format MM/TT/JJJJ eintragen

If Verfalldatum < Heute Then
Dim passwort As String
passwort = InputBox("Die Testphase ist abgelaufen," & Chr(13) & Chr(13) & " bitte geben Sie Ihre Registrierungs-Nr.: ein" & Chr(13) & Chr(13) & "die Sie von usebb erhalten haben !", "Testphase abgelaufen, Reg.Nr. erforderlich von usebb")
If passwort <> "abcd" Then 'Hier PW eingeben
MsgBox " Das Kennwort ist ungültig," & Chr(13) & Chr(13) & "der Vorgang wird abgebrochen !"
ThisWorkbook.Close
End If
MsgBox ("Registrierung erfolgreich")
Application.DisplayAlerts = True
End If
End Sub


----------



## Zvoni (5. November 2008)

Schau dir mal die Workbook-Methode "Protect" und ihre Verwandten an.


----------



## usebb (5. November 2008)

Hallo Zvoni

Da ich leider nicht viel von VBA verstehe sagt mir deine Antwort nicht viel .

Kannst du mir das Schrit für Schrit beschreiben oder den Code so abendern das ich ihn gleich verwenden kann ?

Mfg usebb


----------



## Steusi (5. November 2008)

Ganz einfach du gehst in den VB-Editor, dann unter Extras --> Eigenschaften von Projekt.
Dann im Tab SCHUTZ

Sollte reichen!


----------



## usebb (5. November 2008)

Steusi hat gesagt.:


> Ganz einfach du gehst in den VB-Editor, dann unter Extras --> Eigenschaften von Projekt.
> Dann im Tab SCHUTZ
> 
> Sollte reichen!




Hallo

Ich glaube das hir ist nun was gans anderes !


----------



## Zvoni (5. November 2008)

Hier ist mal ein Ansatz für dich.


----------



## usebb (5. November 2008)

Hi Zvoni


Leider lässt sich die Tabelle nun garnicht öffnen !

Grund : >>>>>  PW   falsch


sollte erst mal  "abcd" sein aber ist es nun nicht mehr .


----------



## Zvoni (5. November 2008)

Excel jungfräulich starten, "Extras - Makro - Sicherheit" auf "Mittel" stellen.
Excel wieder zumachen.
Öffne die Mappe1.xls, du wirst gefragt, ob Makros ausgeführt werden sollen: auf "DEAKTIVIEREN" clicken.
Dann unter "Extras - Makro - VB Editor" in die "Workbook_Open"-Prozedur rein, und Verfallsdatum auf #11/20/2008# stellen. Mappe1 wieder abspeichern und schliessen.
Wieder Mappe1 starten und diesmal die Makros AKTIVIEREN. Jetzt solltest du in den VB-Editor hineinkommen.

Dort wirst du in einem Extra-Modul eine Prozedur "SetPW" finden. Diese einmal mit mit deinem Passwort aufrufen.

Danach kannst du mit dem Verfallsdatum herumspielen.


----------



## usebb (5. November 2008)

Also irgend wie bekomme ich das bei mir nicht hin !

Da kommt dan immer wider PW falsch


----------



## Zvoni (5. November 2008)

Beide Dateien entpacken ins selbe Verzeichnis entpacken. PW="abcd".


----------



## usebb (5. November 2008)

Sorry  aber nun kann ich die Tabelle wieder öffnen aber mus wie immer das PW
bei jeden Start neu eingeben .

Ich muss noch sagen das ich mit Excel 2000 noch arbeite!


----------



## Zvoni (6. November 2008)

Natürlich. Du hast ja als Verfallsdatum den 03.11.2008 im Code stehen. Änder den mal ab auf, was weiss ich, den 03.12.2008 und du wirst sehen, dass du das PW eben nicht mehr eingeben musst.


----------



## usebb (6. November 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich. Du hast ja als Verfallsdatum den 03.11.2008 im Code stehen. Änder den mal ab auf, was weiss ich, den 03.12.2008 und du wirst sehen, dass du das PW eben nicht mehr eingeben musst.



Jo genau und dan muss ich es erst ab den 03.12.2008 eingeben .

Und dan wieder jedes mal und das ist das was nicht sein soll..
Am 03.12.2008  gebe ich das Pw ein und es muss irgend wie dnn gespeichert werden oder so


----------



## Zvoni (6. November 2008)

So etwa?
*auffüll*


----------



## usebb (6. November 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> So etwa?
> *auffüll*




Ja genau so soll es sein !

Nun stört nich nur noch die externe Datei die da angelegt wird.

Gibt es da auch n och eine Lösung ?


----------



## Zvoni (7. November 2008)

Höchstens per Eintrag in die Registry.

Lies dir mal "SaveSetting" und "GetSetting" durch


----------

